# Rowallan Castle



## granters (May 31, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct section but does anyone play Rowallan Castle? 

As i'm looking for somewhere to join next season, and it's a mile down the road from me i'm seeking advice and opinion. Have heard very little so far and would appreciate advice if anyone can help

Cheers


----------



## Iaing (May 31, 2011)

Haven't played it myself but there's a review here


----------



## granters (May 31, 2011)

Cheers, that's really helpful. I looked at Eastwood to (noticed you played there), have an application form. Undecided yet


----------



## inthecup (May 31, 2011)

Hi Tiger-Moods. Nice name btw. I noticed you're an ex Ranfurly Castle member, dont know what your reason for leaving was but I've heard raving reviews about it, aparently in really good condition right now.

My brother lives out your way and I believe hes been looking for a local course to join. I'll ask him what his views/opinions are.

Cheers


----------



## granters (May 31, 2011)

Hi Tiger-Moods. Nice name btw. I noticed you're an ex Ranfurly Castle member, dont know what your reason for leaving was but I've heard raving reviews about it, aparently in really good condition right now.

My brother lives out your way and I believe hes been looking for a local course to join. I'll ask him what his views/opinions are.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

My brother is still a member and says RC is looking great at the moment. 
I left as the wife came very close to losing her job, plus i had to go for surgery this year so can't play properly until about mid summer.

Plus there are some management issues at RC i just wasn't comfortable with.

It was also a chance to look for somewhere a wee bit closer to home as it is a 40 odd minute drive from Stewarton to RC.

I'm open minded about where to join, as long as it's not too far away


----------



## inthecup (May 31, 2011)

I live in Renfrewshire, give me a shout when your free and we can arrange a game.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 1, 2011)

Another ex- Ran Castle member here. Hated the place with a passion, most unfriendly course in the world.

Great lay out but run by people who thought they knew best when clearly as shown by the course condition that was not the case! So so glad to be away from the place. I played it a week or so back and certainly wouldn't say its great but it is better than it has been for the last three or four years but then again that really wouldn't be hard as it was shockingly bad.


----------



## granters (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed Craw. Not somewhere i'll be joining again. I always felt like i was pissing on someone elses fire when i played there 

I actually remember you from Fereneze believe it or not! I just saw your second name. Nice to sorta meet you again!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 5, 2011)

Ran Castle looking great, my God, the greens were piss poor today, bumpy, patchy, multitudes of different grasses.

Glad to be away.


----------



## granters (Jun 5, 2011)

Ran Castle looking great, my God, the greens were piss poor today, bumpy, patchy, multitudes of different grasses.

Glad to be away.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! My bro was just saying an hour ago how good they were. We'll need to get the boy to see the light. I'll report back after my next outing in a few weeks.

You sure you're not using a bumpy ball?


----------



## inthecup (Jun 6, 2011)

Are you assuming that I'm taking you for a game of golf??


----------



## boondi (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is the correct section but does anyone play Rowallan Castle? 

As i'm looking for somewhere to join next season, and it's a mile down the road from me i'm seeking advice and opinion. Have heard very little so far and would appreciate advice if anyone can help

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

hi tiger ave played it about 6 times and in my opinion its not worth the money..course is in need of major drainage on fairways any rain and its a swamp..currently they have just over 100 members and the fixture list for the year was just 7 saturday medals..rumours going about just now that its goin bankrupt..groupon are doin a round and a roll for 24 quid if ur looking to try it but make sure and take your wellies if its been raining..


----------



## granters (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Boondi, i'm gonna try and get a round in the next few months. I'll bear the drainage probs in mind, that's 2 people that have mentioned that now. It's just so close it would be extremely handy for me


----------



## granters (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you assuming that I'm taking you for a game of golf??
		
Click to expand...

More like i'll be giving you another lesson


----------



## thecraw (Jun 8, 2011)

Be quick, I've heard a good few rumblings about the Castle.....................


----------



## Bag baggins (Feb 16, 2014)

thecraw said:



			Be quick, I've heard a good few rumblings about the Castle.....................
		
Click to expand...

I see they are offering a very reasonable sub and joining fee (750 combined), any further financial or course updates on this one? You would hope the course has started to bed in by now..

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.rowallancastle.com/golf/membership.html

[/FONT]


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bag baggins said:



			I see they are offering a very reasonable sub and joining fee (750 combined), any further financial or course updates on this one? You would hope the course has started to bed in by now..

[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.rowallancastle.com/golf/membership.html

[/FONT]

Click to expand...

Hi, Bag baggins welcome to the forum, you seem to have read into a old post from 2011 things have changed , maybe the mods can put your post where it can be seen by all .:cheers:


----------

